# Escuela destruida............. por que ?



## fernandob (Nov 21, 2011)

les meto aca un tema que no es de electronica, a ver si me dan su opinion .
hoy escuchaba en la radio que entraron en una escuelita a robar.....no hay mucho para robar, pero la rompieron toda, destrozaron , hicieron vandalismo .

yo escuchaba, y la gente decia que no entendian el por que hacian eso, y yo no entendia como ellos no entendian.
 les cuento mi opinion , y uds. me dicen que opinan , ojo , no lo justifico, es solo tratar de entender .
para mi es interesante tratar de comprender.


_Veia una nota en la tv acerca de un colegio que entraron a robar, y rompieron todo, destryuyeron todo ._
_Y que no saben por que actuan asi ………… y no entiendo como no saben ._
_Es facil._
_Bronca, envidia, rencor, impotencia esas son las cosas que provocan eso, que estan en esas acciones.._
_Ves esa escuela y ves donde no pudiste ir, donde no pdras ir._
_Sabes que ahí hay chicos privilegiados que tienen papas que los mandan ahí, que crecen con amigos los cuales juegan, (no tienen que pegarles para que no les peguen ellos) , pasan el dia, comen , tienen casa, estudian, aunque sea una escuela publica tienen todo eso ……..y ellos no ._
_Envidia, impotencia, bronca ._
_Y estas ahí …..entraste a ver ese lugar en el cual no creceras……¿ que vas a hacer ¿? _
_Sentarte a soñar ¿?_
_Rompes todo , ¡! Tratas de sacarte las ganas, de tocar todo , de jugar con todo ( es la unica forma que sabes de jugar : romper )  y la bronca sale y ademas estan tus “amigos o  compañeros” violentos, que tenes que demostrarles que sos uno asi .__Es lo mismo que cuando entran a una casa y terminan matando a la familia, o lastimandolos.__O cuando entran a un auto a robar algo por lo que les daran 50 $ pero terminan destrozando todo por valor de mil…..__o cuando un grupito te muele a golpes en la calle para robarte o por que si .__<<>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>_


----------



## RAFAELSAYAYIN (Nov 29, 2011)

Bronca, envidia, rencor, impotencia esas son las cosas que provocan eso, que estan en esas acciones..
Ves esa escuela y ves donde fuiste, donde te toco ir.
Sabes que ahí hay chicos desgraciados que tienen papas que los obligan a ir  ahí, que crecen con personas que los golpean, roban y humillan , pasan el dia, con hambre , profesores fascistas y mediocres, a los que lo unico que les interesa es enseñar a los alumnos a ser sumisos y lamer culos


----------



## Neodymio (Nov 29, 2011)

Droga + falta de educación = ya saben...


----------



## lubeck (Nov 29, 2011)

yo creo que depende de las zonas....

aca hay lugares donde se roban desde los medidores de agua, hasta lo que no se puede uno imaginar...

muchas veces por necesidad y otras por bandalismo... principalmente necesidad...

y no solo escuelas, sino iglesias casas habitacion, oficinas de gobierno... lo que sea...


aaaahhh... y algunos hasta creativos....

me conto mi padre que un dia llegaron con un parroco equis gente, y le ofrecieron un servicio para limpiar la mega campana de la iglesia de puro bronce y de la epoca de uffff, pues ya sabran el valor, el parroco les dio el anticipo de la limpieza y jamas regreso la campana...


----------



## fernandob (Nov 29, 2011)

eso le pasa al cura por estar siempre leyendo el mismo libro y no actualizarse con las noticias......hno:...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 29, 2011)

yo creo que rompen todo porque no quieren que otros algún día tengan lo que ellos nunca tuvieron
*educación*.
con la educación viene el respeto y otros valores que asen a las personas importantes para con el resto de la sociedad y como ellos no son nada ,no quieren que otros sean alguien. así ellos se sienten importantes ,cuando en-realidad son unas porquerías.
   no estoy de acuerdo con Neodymio porque ay muchas personas que son drogadictas ademas de profesionales y bien instruidos y esos son los mas daño asen ,llámese jueces,senadores,políticos,médicos,ingenieros etc,etc
sino como se explican esos escándalos de drogas en el senado argentino y también tengo entendido que peru,seguramente se encontraran casos similares en otros países


----------

